# Igf-1 LR3 Log



## IstayShredded (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I actually made an account just to make an Igf-1 log. I noticed there's not too many out there. My goal is to be as informative as possible. I'm using Igf-1 to attempt to heal a nagging shoulder injury, and catch my legs up to the rest of my body. I planned on following Dave Palumbos protocol, but ended up making some changes. Here's my stats: 6Ft, 195lbs 12% Body Fat, 16 1/2 inch arms. I've been lifting for three years now.     The first week I am pinning 50mcg Pre and Post workout. After that, I will begin Dave Palumbos Protocol. The point of doing a higher dose to start off with is to see how much of a difference there is between 100mcg daily, and 10mcg. Day-1: Nothing noticeable. No extra pump, no headaches, no lethargy. Day-2: Splitting headache, I almost had to leave work. But it was noting I couldn't handle. Pretty nice pump throughout workout. I did feel a little more drained after my workout, drinking a carb shake got rid of this. Day-3: Small headache, not too bad. Insane pump, my arms feel swollen. I notice my endurance is going up too. That 4-5 set wasn't as hard. I was surprised how fast it was kicking in. I measured arms right after my workout and they were 17in exactly. I'm not saying I gained a half inch of muscle in 3 days, but I am saying your pump during your workout is much larger.  Today is Day-4. I woke up feeling no soreness what so ever. My recovery time is defiantly through the roof. I thought I'd experiment and see if this was true by doing the same workout as Day-3 (Bi's, Tri's, Shoulders). Turns out my weight and reps were exactly the same. It felt like hadn't even worked out the muscle. Tomorrow (Day-5) is my off day, I'll pin 50mcg in the morning, and the other 50mcg before bed. If im leaving anything out I apologize. Comment with your thoughts, opinions, advice, or questions. Thanks - BTW, my shoulder is feeling worse, I need to slow down on the heavy weight.    ThFIIII


----------



## IstayShredded (Feb 18, 2013)

Just noticed I put this in the wrong Category. My b


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting in this


----------



## gamma (Mar 4, 2013)

Must of  killed him ....Damn research chems


----------



## IstayShredded (Mar 5, 2013)

Quick update- 
As far as my injuries go, I'm feeling much better. The pain is still there but there's much less grinding and popping in the joint. The pump is pretty awesome, it almost starts to hurt once I get far into a workout. With a pump my arms got an extra half inch, and my veins are popping out further than ever. I'm definitely much more tired on igf-1. I haven't checked my body fat percentage, but I know for a fact it's dropped. It's getting hard to pin in my stomach area because the skin is so tight. I've lost 5 lbs since the start. I'll find out if hyperplasia set in once I start my real cycle in two weeks (test cyp& masteron)


----------

